# VK | Win with Vape King and Smoking dragon festivals!



## Stroodlepuff (15/12/17)

We at Vape King have 2 double tickets (4 tickets in total) to giveaway to the Smoking Dragon New Years Festival in Drakensberg. We will also be giving you a juice hamper to keep you stocked up for the time that you are at the festival.

The tickets include a spot to camp as with all these festivals so get your camping gear ready!

All you have to do is post about your New Years resolution made coming in to 2017 that you have stuck to!

The one with the most votes wins! Competition ends 22-12-2017

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bakerz23 (15/12/17)

Hi guys! Thank you for the awesome competition!
The biggest New Years resolution that I made for 2017, was to finish my PhD by the end of the year. And guess what? I handed it in last week Friday! 
Will only know if I am official Dr. Bake next year, but pretty pleased with myself anyways 
Now to relax a little with the Dragon

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Ozeran (15/12/17)

Well I quit smoking this year after 16 years and took up vaping. The biggest one was getting engaged and in February she said yes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## hyphen (18/12/17)

Im playing there this year  Good luck with the competition

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (18/12/17)

Bakerz23 said:


> Hi guys! Thank you for the awesome competition!
> The biggest New Years resolution that I made for 2017, was to finish my PhD by the end of the year. And guess what? I handed it in last week Friday!
> Will only know if I am official Dr. Bake next year, but pretty pleased with myself anyways
> Now to relax a little with the Dragon


'
@Bakerz23 You deserve to be pleased with yourself!!  Phd in what? I've sometimes thought of doing a Phd but after doing all my degrees part-time while working, I've become academically lazy!  Hats off to you for what you've accomplished! Can't wait to call you Dr. Baker

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (18/12/17)

@Ozeran Two major accomplishments - congrats! I'd say they're both equally significant!


----------



## Hooked (18/12/17)

One of my resolutions - and the only one which I kept - was to learn something, anything new. I started vaping about 3 months ago and oh, boy, have I learnt many new things!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (18/12/17)

hyphen said:


> Im playing there this year  Good luck with the competition



Thats awesome @hyphen !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bakerz23 (19/12/17)

Thanks man! Ja, its been a struggle! But almost there 
PhD in Zoology, specializing in the taxonomy of freshwater parasites in SA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Zakariya Baker (19/12/17)

Well I had a few, but my biggest accomplishment was getting hitched to the girl of my dreams, which i managed to get right in April. Bigger shout out to her for convincing me to quit smoking 2 years back. I also managed to survive and actually start enjoying my social work degree. Being out in field work exposes you to harsh realities you never knew of, or never wanted to think about, but i realise that it also allowed me to start helping people with the stuff I'm learning. That felt amazing. Here's to greater years with my wife and a growing passion for social work

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/12/17)

Congratulations @Bakerz23 please send me a pm with your name, ID number and phone number so we can send you your tickets. As well as your address to send the liquid hamper to

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

